# [EOM] Elemental Saving Throws



## Dave Blewer (Feb 12, 2003)

Looking through the document that details all the various Elemental stats, I notice that you give them all Good saving throws for both Reflex and Fortitude...

According to the Monster Manual Elements get good saving throws for Reflex *or * Fortitude, not both.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 12, 2003)

*Also...*

I am statting up a couple of Force elementals for my game and I have noticed a few mistakes/problems 

A 0 lvl Force Elemental has 1/2 hit dice and 8 Strength  and no feats... I make this a -1 melee attack not the +0 that you have listed.

It also has the following Skills: Hide 8, Knowledge (elemental) 2, Knowledge (the planes) 2, Listen 2, Move Silently 4, Scry 2, Search 2, Spot 2; Which I work out as 10 skill points taking into account stat bonuses and size bonuses.

a I/4 HD elemental only gets 1 Skill point 

A 1st lvl Force Elemental has 1 Hit Dice, 10 Strength and Flyby Attack feat... Again I make this a +0 melee attack and not the +1 that is listed.

It also has the following skills: Hide 9, Knowledge (elemental) 3, Knowledge (the planes) 3, Listen 4, Move Silently 5, Scry 3, Search 3, Spot 4; Which I work out as 18 skill points taking into account stat bonuses and size bonuses.

A 1 HD elemental only gets 2 Skill points

Am I missing something?


----------

